# Tarif max que je puisse demander



## Zolie (10 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Le papa demande un avenant pour retirer un jour d'accueil,  je passerais donc de 43h d'accueil sur 5jrs à 34h sur 4jours en année  complète. 

Est-ce que mes calculs sont bons concernant le tarif max que je puisse demander histoire de ne pas trop perdre en salaire.

Mensu heures > 
34H × 52 jrs / 12 = 148H

Mensu jours > 
4 jrs × 52 /12 = 18 jours

Tarif max > 
10,85 × 4 = 43,4 brut  ... 33,90 net

^ Je compte bien sur 4 jours ou sur 5 jours ?

Tarif maximum à demander > 

18jrs × 33,90 = 610,27 / 148 H = 4,12 € / Heure 

Je sens que je me suis trompée. 

Actuellement je demande 4€ net .

Merci infiniment pour votre aide.


----------



## Griselda (10 Novembre 2022)

Pour que les PE puissent continuer de percevoir les aides pour ton emploi ils vont déclarer le nbr de jours payés/mois (4 X 52 / 12 = 17.33 arrondis à 18 ), il ne faut pas que ton salaire net mensuel depasse le forfait journalier maxi. Tu comptes bien pour 4jrs/sem et non 5.
Par contre, sauf erreur de ma part tu as mis le net en brut, non?!


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Novembre 2022)

Déjà savoir si vous êtes d'accord ? il vous reste combien de mois ou année avec ce contrat ? perso je réfléchis à accepter ou pas et explique bien que si j'accepte je refuserais toute heure complémentaire ou modification de jour AVEC CET AVENANT ... le PE est-il OK pour une augmentation ? car si il baisse il veut sans doute que la mensualisation également non ??? à réfléchir ...


----------



## Zolie (10 Novembre 2022)

Le contrat finit en Août 2023.
 Bien entendu que tout cela est réfléchi.  J'accepte la baisse s'il accepte que j'augmente un peu le tarif horaire cela va de soit!!. 
Je vais faire en sorte de baisser un peu le salaire mais pas comme cela aurait dû baisser. 
Essayer de trouver le bon compromis. 

Et du coup le calcul est juste?


----------



## assmatzam (10 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

Si vous êtes sur 4 jours, 34 heures et 52 semaines la mensualisation sera de 18 jours et 147 heures pour pajemploi

Le max pour 18 jours est de
18 jours x 55,35€ brut = 996,30€ brut

996,30€ x 12 mois / 52 semaines / 34 heures = 6,7622€ brut max

Soit 5,28€ net max par heure


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Novembre 2022)

Si le PE accepte votre tarif de 5.28 NET (calcul assmatzam) et bien tant mieux pour vous mais perso pour 8 mois je réfléchis !!!


----------



## assmatzam (11 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 

5,28€ net c'est le tarif maximum 
Je ne dis pas que c'est le tarif qu'elle doit prendre 😂

Si son contrat est à 4€ actuellement elle peut monter à 4,5€ par exemple


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Novembre 2022)

Pas de soucis assmatzam ...


----------



## Griselda (11 Novembre 2022)

Dans un cas comme celui ci, SI tu es d'accord avec cette minoration voici comment je procéderais:

1) j'indique qu'un temps plein c'est 45h/sem (pas 43 et donc encore moins 34h), que je devrais donc pouvoir avoir (45hX52/12)X 4€net = 780€net/mois. Actuellement mon salaire est de 745.33€ net

2) qu'en ne faisant plus que 34h, à 4€/h je ne gagnerais que 589.33€?! Soit 156€ de perte seche (peu de chance de completer un seul jour/sem qui n'est pas à ma demande qui plus est)

3) je propose donc de couper la poire en 2: 156/2 = 78€. 589.33 + 78 = 667.33 / 147.33 = 4.53€net/h

4) sera acté aussi dans l'Avenant que toute heure complémentaire devra être payée avec une majoration de 10% soit 4.98€net + l'exonération de cotisation. fera l'objet d'une demande écrite qui si elle est acceptée par l'AM devra être payée même en cas de désistement.

5) je préciserai que s'il y a besoin d'hc ou de revenir à un temps plein rien ne dit que ce sera possible ensuite.

Il va sans dire que puisque c'est un temps partiel, les 4 jours par semaine travaillés seront des jours fixes (peut être de préférence avec le mercredi libéré pour tes propres enfants ou si tu accueille des perisco ça peut être moins râlant pour toi?).


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Novembre 2022)

Perso il veut baisser plus d'heures complémentaires !!!


----------



## Zolie (11 Novembre 2022)

Merci infiniment à toutes et à toi aussi  @Griselda c'est vraiment ce que j'avais en tête,  mais je ne savais pas comment calculer le truc.
Diviser en 2 la poire par rapport à la perte. 
Il me semble que les parents sont en difficulté d'ou ce besoin de baisse de jour d'accueil. 
Je ne sais pas .
Je m'entends très bien avec eux donc je veux bien accepter sils font aussi un effort de leur côté. 
Je vais bien poser tous ces calculs et en discuter avec lui lundi en lui présentant l'avenant. 
Si j'étais sûr de pouvoir accueillir un autre enfant les mercredis dès le mois prochain , je n'aurai point augmenter, mais en cours d'année il n'y a plus trop de demande... Et pour nounou aussi cela n'est pas facile non plus...


----------



## angèle1982 (12 Novembre 2022)

Zolie on ne fait pas dans le social notre travail mérite salaire et accepter une baisse bof bof et après ils vont retirer quoi ?!!! les PE sont en difficulté peut-être mais voilà c'est le raisonnement de mes collègues ici !!! moi un PE a voulu me changer le mercredi (que j'avais depuis 4 ans) pour le jeudi j'ai dit NON (oui je suis têtue vous l'aurez compris !) on ne m'a rien retiré j'ai gardé mon mercredi et mon jeudi sur une certaine période (payée pareil pas de baisse)  puisque la maman a réussi à récupérer son mercredi !!!


----------



## Griselda (12 Novembre 2022)

A mes débuts aussi je pensais, si je peux compléter je n'augmente pas mon taux horaire pour le temps partiel, ça me paraissait logique sauf que je n'avais pas compris une chose: chaque contrat est libre de s'arrêter ou d'évoluer librement independament des autres contrats.
Imagine que tu as justement une demande pour un peri un mercredi le mois prochain, tu accepte donc cette baisse de contrat pour passer à 4jrs à condition de retirer le mercredi mais sans augmenter ton taux horaire. Ton contrat du mercredi commence, mais finalement ton contrat de 4 jrs décide quand même d’arrêter ton contrat dans 3 mois, tu te retrouve alors avec ton contrat du mercredi qui ne complète plus personne à un tout petit taux et qui t'oblige à ne trouver qu'un temps partiel 4jrs/sem sans le mercredi et tu ne peux pas savoir dans combien de temps tu le trouveras. Ou bien c'est celui du mercredi qui arrête au bout de 6 mois alors que ton contrat de 4jrs se poursuit durant 2 ans...

Par expérience, à chaque fois que j'ai accepté une baisse sans contre partie, parce que le Parent n'est alors pas amené à se demander si c'est un problème ou pas pour moi, il ne m'en remerciait pas pour autant, il continuait dans sa lancée d'essayer d'obtenir plus de moi pour moins de sa part. Pas rare non plus de même me rendre compte qu'ils n'avaient pas réellement de difficulté ou bien qu'une fois la difficulté passée on ne venait pas me proposer d'augmenter mon salaire. Ce type de Parent qui n'est pas pret à faire autant d'effort que toi compte bien sur "ton amour du metier", "ton affection pour l'enfant" pour accepter une baisse sans condition.

L'Avenant c'est eux qui le demandent, et c'est toi qui fait une contre proposition pour que tu puisse accepter un Avenant. Les cartes sont dans tes mains.

Aujourd'hui je fais 3 choses:
- dès le 1er entretient les PE partent avec une grille tarifaire: ils savent donc que mon taux horaire n'est pas le même pour un temps plein ou pour un temps partiel, pour certains crenaux horaires... ils ne sont donc pas surpris si un changement en cours de route que ça donne lieux à une augmentation de mon taux horaire, ils feront peut être une économie mais pas autant qu'ils l'auraient pensé sinon.
- quand nous signons le contrat initial je leur explique que dès lors je m'engage à accueillir leur enfant ces jours là, de telle heure à telle heure, ils ont la garantie de ma dispo pour leur enfant en échange ils me garantissent le salaire mentionné.
- quand ils me demande une modification je commence toujours par leur dire: "Dites moi quels changement d'horaires auriez vous besoin pour que je puisse reflechir à ce qui serait possible de faire"


----------



## Ariv42 (12 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour
Jusqu'en juin j'avais en garde une enfant qui venait 3 jours par semaine 8h45 15h45
Elle est rentrée à l'école en septembre et je devais la récupérer d'où horaire a la baisse 11H30 16h
La maman m'a proposé un avenant au début (septembre) 3 jours puis Jusqu'à décembre 2 jours puis un seul jour 
Je lui ai dis que j'augmentais mon tarif de 3.30 a 4 euros 
Elle m'a licencié car on n'a jamais vu une augmentation de 25% et que je faisais ce métier que pour l'argent (175 euros par mois pour ce contrat)!
Alors oui je travaille pour l'argent mais qui ne le fait pas 
Voilà les remerciements que j'ai eu et j'en passe


----------



## angèle1982 (12 Novembre 2022)

Ariv42 mieux vaut le licenciement que d'accepter tout et n'importe quoi pour faire plaisir aux PE qu'ils soient gentils ou pas etc ... vous avez bien fait d'augmenter ainsi pas de passage en périscolaire pour votre petite ? et ARES à la suite ou trouver un meilleur contrat !!! j'espère que Zolie va comprendre l'explication ...


----------



## Zolie (13 Novembre 2022)

J'ai totalement compris votre point de vue. L'échange d'expérience des collègues aussi, le forum sert à  cela aussi, se faire une idée,  réfléchir...
Je n'accepte AUCUNEMENT  tout et n'importe quoi,  rassurez-vous !!!.
Je vais lui présenter un avenant, qu'il ne sait pas faire , un avenant qui m'arrange,  et où il accepte ou il me licencie point.
Je ne sais pas combien d'années de métier vous avez , moi juste 2 ans et pour le moment mon cœur n'est pas plein de rancœur mais grâce à vos récits je sais les limites à ne pas franchir...
Merci


----------

